# .30-40 Krag



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

My neighbor just acquired a US Krag and asked me to post this for him. He's looking for ammo and can't find any. I'm hoping someone on here will know something about this rifle and where he can purchase ammo. Thanks in advance.


----------



## IDfishinUT (Aug 8, 2008)

I have seen .30-40 ammo in Sportsmans. Also saw some in Cabelas last time I was in there, but that was awhile ago.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

He went to cabelas and they said that remington makes 1 run a year on the ammo. This is second hand info as i know nothing about rifle. Thank you for the info ID, i will check sportmans this week.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

I own one myself I find plenty of ammo for it at the crossroads gun show and the rocky mtn gun show. the vendor that's allways set up in middle. there about the biggest vendor of ammo at the shows good price $ also  .


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Sportman's Warehouse has this in stock on their website:

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...ail/30-cal-Standards/prod9999007714/cat100119

Cheaper Than Dirt has this, but it is on backorder:

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/AMM750-1.html

Midway USA, Sportsman's Guide, Natchez, and cabelas.com all have either Remington or Winchester, but are showing seasonal run or backorder.

Gallenson's used to be a good place to get the hard to find stuff, but I haven't been in there in a long time. Might be worth a phone call though.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I apologize for hijacking this thread but I have to ask this question. Between my father , my brother and myself we have hunted with a 30-40 Krag (the same gun) for over 50 years. The dang thing probably went up San Juan Hill with T.R. The round lacked range (although it sure seems to hit hard within it's effective range) and the rifle was eclipsed by clip fed designs for military use. But the action is the smoothest I have ever seen for a center fire bolt action rifle. I have always wondered why someone never adapted the Krag action and feeding system to more powerful rounds like the 30-06 for sporting rifles. Does anyone know?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Beacuse the action has only one locking lug, and if you try to chamber it in higher pressure rounds you will end up with the bolt in the middle of your forehead.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

That would hurt. 

I was reading up on it last night, and it seems that there were some converted to .30-06 and .308 after WWII and into the fifties. What I read said it was much more complicated to convert than say a Mauser or Springfield, and it was more expensive than buying a brand new modern rifle.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I shot at a deer on the opening day of the deer hunt with a 30-40 Krag, the bullet should be almost to the deer by now. I'm gonna head up tomorrow and see if I had any success.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

gwailow said:


> I shot at a deer on the opening day of the deer hunt with a 30-40 Krag, the bullet should be almost to the deer by now. I'm gonna head up tomorrow and see if I had any success.


Freak thats funny right there! :lol:


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

There is a gun show on the 20th and 21st in Sandy.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/AMM750-1.html

Thats about the only option I could find.... hard caliber to find much on because it is so dated


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

This company might be at the gun show, it may be worth a call. They claim to have some 30-40 Krag.

http://www.outdoormarksman.com/index.php?warehouse=west

It may be the one you're talking about El Casador...


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> gwailow said:
> 
> 
> > I shot at a deer on the opening day of the deer hunt with a 30-40 Krag, the bullet should be almost to the deer by now. I'm gonna head up tomorrow and see if I had any success.
> ...


Dang it no luck! Guess with this new shortened hunt I'm S.O.L about getting a follow-up shot....


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Ive seen it at Kmart, Cal Ranch, and Shopko of all places!

Check at the different Sportsmans locations, maybe they can ship it to your local store. Same with Cabelas.

Kents in Ogden usually carries alot of the odd ball calibers.


----------

